# How to correct odometer from rolled back one to renew the car



## Dashao (Mar 3, 2020)

I bought a second hand car in Sharjah 2 yes ago. I found out the odometer reading was rolled back when I had the vehicle inspected to renew the car registration tasjeel have informed me. I asked them what to do now since I cannot hold the registration since I am using the car for commute everyday. They asked if I am gping to sell the car and told them no so they asked me to sign a paper in Arabic before signing I ask them what is that for. The guy said it is a waiver that I am aware that the odometer had been rolled back so I signed it and they have passed the vehicle inspection and hd the car renewed that time. Now I am again worried since I am due again for renewal and since I didn’t know what to do I did not have the odometer corrected since that inspection. I asked them before what to do next during that time if I need to fix the odometer or since they already have it on record so I don’t need to have it corrected but they said nothing. So I am confused now whether to have the odometer corrected first before doing the vehicle inspection or just have it inspected in tasjeel and see if they have noted my previous record and disregard the wrong odometer reading. I still have the proof that i passed the test that time and what they did is added the odometer reading during that time to the last record that they had prior to my visit there. I hope someone can help me and also if you know some shops where i can have the odometer corrected please let me know


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
My advice - don’t mess with the odometer!
If it’s already on record - then just go ahead and renew the registration.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dashao (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I really don’t want to tamper that since it’s already been tampered on. I am just thinking what if in the vehicle testing inform me to fix it. I really hope they will let the car pass the inspection. This is going to be an every year dilemma for me if they won’t pass it.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

As long as you keep hold of each year's paperwork, you've got an official record and an audit trail that you've done the right thing. Present that at each year's inspection and you won't have a problem.


----------



## scarlet1 (Mar 24, 2020)

How much it cost to buy the 2nd hand car


----------

